# Chasing snow storms



## Alpinemx259 (Jan 22, 2016)

I am new to this site with big ideas. I have two trucks with fishers and a skid steer with a pusher blade. I am eager to chase heavy snowfall storms along the east coast. Anybody have experience traveling to different states to remove snow? How to get in contact with people in need, what to charge? Any info would be awesome!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks but we have enough guys running around with plows


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I would be hesitant due to knowing local regulations in certain cities. we have all heard of storm chasing companies who chase tornadoes and hurricanes. Then people start complaining about these companies from out of state over charging or even gouging customers. I would think you may run into that same problem. Maybe if you knew someone and they could sub to you,but i would be careful.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

They get arrested and jail time here.

So how fast can you be here ? I have a friend who works for the state that would love to meet up...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Only way is if you contract with someone before you go and have all the particulars set in stone. Down in dc they dont have nearly enough equipment to handle what is coming. Guys with machines could make alot of money without overcharging due to the hours that will be worked


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;2100592 said:


> They get arrested and jail time here.
> 
> So how fast can you be here ? I have a friend who works for the state that would love to meet up...


Who get arrested and jail time? And for what exactly?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Harleyjeff;2100656 said:


> Who get arrested and jail time? And for what exactly?


Must've been city tow.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No ****!!!


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

I doubt there are enough companies in the DC / VA area to clean up with what is coming. Think of all those driveways and people with sore backs wishing some guy with a plow would pull up and offer to finish for $30. Sounds nice but...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hbrady;2100707 said:


> I doubt there are enough companies in the DC / VA area to clean up with what is coming. Think of all those driveways and people with sore backs wishing some guy with a plow would pull up and offer to finish for $30. Sounds nice but...


Sore backs?

You mean too lazy, living off our tax dollars and don't know how or want to actually work.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

I'd steer clear of those areas and stick to the burbs. You know, where all the Washington DC money lives, the ones who take a big chunk of our income and waste it. Wouldn't feet one bit bad charging them $10 per foot (driveway length).


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Harleyjeff;2100656 said:


> Who get arrested and jail time? And for what exactly?


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=161861

http://reason.com/blog/2012/11/15/unlicensed-contractors-plague-new-jersey

http://www.nj.gov/oag/newsreleases12/pr20120723a.html

Failure to pay sales tax on their work is one of the biggest fines they get here.

So, if you're out of state, and not licensed here, stay the F home...Thumbs Up

Lots of (in state) unlicensed contractors already here, thank you kindly..:waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Dogplow Dodge;2100772 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=161861
> 
> http://reason.com/blog/2012/11/15/unlicensed-contractors-plague-new-jersey
> 
> ...


So we can recall all of the workers who are on the way to help restore your Electric service?

It's not that hard to comply with your states requirements.
Ooooh collecting, and paying tax sounds like we will need a accountant or something. How do you do it?

You're welcome

Registration
State law requires an out-of-state corporation, nonprofit, limited partnership or limited liability company to file formation documents with the state. According to the New Jersey Division of Revenue, only businesses operating as general partnerships and sole proprietorships are exempt from business formation requirements. However, general partnerships and sole proprietorships are still required to register a business name in the county where the business intends to operate. For example, a corporation from Michigan expanding into New Jersey must file articles of incorporation in New Jersey. In addition to state registration documents, the Michigan corporation must also provide to New Jersey a Certificate of Good Standing from Michigan. Registration documents must also show the same corporate name used in Michigan.

Taxes
Out-of-state businesses registering in New Jersey are required to file form NJ-REG for state tax purposes. According to the New Jersey Division of Revenue, business may file the NJ-REG through the mail or online. The form requires the business to use the same federal employer identification number. New Jersey law requires out-of-state businesses to have a federal employer identification number if the business has employees. Depending on the nature of the out-of-state business, sales and use tax applications may also be required. Businesses engaging in rentals, retail and repair services are some of the businesses required to collect sales and use taxes from customers.

Permits
Additional permits and licenses may be required depending on the industry of an out-of-state business. Licensing requirements apply both to the business and employees practicing in certain fields. For example, some of the most common permits are required for businesses in home improvement, restaurants, car services and employment agencies. Licenses and permits are regulated by either local, state or federal agencies. Practitioners in certain fields must obtain the appropriate licensing directly from the regulatory agency and pay corresponding fees.

Labor
Businesses establishing operations in New Jersey must comply with labor laws if the business has at least one employee. As an employer, the business may be required to carry unemployment or family leave insurance coverage and comply with workplace safety regulations. For example, since July 1, 2009, New Jersey law grants employees a maximum of six weeks of paid family leave. Insurance benefits must come from private insurance plans provided by employers or by the New Jersey state plan.

http://www.ehow.com/info_7958544_do-new-jersey-do-business.html
I bet a few minutes on a computer and you could be registered


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I would be concerned about getting paid


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

allagashpm;2100803 said:


> I would be concerned about getting paid


So is the state.

Little old ladies are a waiting for their knight in shining armor... Or a plow truck
Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=phi&wwa=blizzard warning


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

allagashpm;2100803 said:


> I would be concerned about getting paid


cash or CC, and a contract.
you can get a card reader for your smart phone.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

NJ boyzz.

Your super stud Gov just rescinded the law on snow shovelers. It;s also a declared emergency and an election year.

Let 'em say something about help. I'm bringing a bus load of labor Thumbs Up ( and a CC machine payup )


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Once a declaration of emergency is declared, it is prudent for one to know the declarations.

Also assuming your state's rules,regulations that pertain to another state is bad info.

Having been part of the Traveling Circus restoration business for the last 22 years, you would be surprised on what is legal to do.

As far price gouging and so forth, if you can prove these are ur normal prices, you cannot be legally price gouging. 

Our T&M plus catastrophic charges can be easily proven based off of history of other contracts

It is STANDARD practice for us to dispatch crews to events like this.

Besides, let's face facts local communities cannot do and restore without outside help.

Last year in Boston we were there for 3 months with a contingency of 200 people


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

One of the guys that works for me is headed to PA. or NY. or VA. to plow. I advised him to do residential only and to only accept cash. Therefore no paper trail. If the customer wants a receipt or want to pay by check, go to the next customer! And to be sure to carry proof of commercial insurance. He will come back with thousands more than when he left with.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

SnowGuy;2100962 said:


> One of the guys that works for me is headed to PA. or NY. or VA. to plow. I advised him to do residential only and to only accept cash. Therefore no paper trail. If the customer wants a receipt or want to pay by check, go to the next customer!


And what makes you think he's gunna report it all to you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnowGuy;2100962 said:


> One of the guys that works for me is headed to PA. or NY. or VA. to plow. I advised him to do residential only and to only accept cash. Therefore no paper trail. If the customer wants a receipt or want to pay by check, go to the next customer! And to be sure to carry proof of commercial insurance. He will come back with thousands more than when he left with.


So is that commercial insurance valid in a different state?

How can you be sure there won't be thousands in damage to buried obstacles? Transmission? Plow?

And bragging aboot evading taxes.....brilliant.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;2100772 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=161861
> 
> http://reason.com/blog/2012/11/15/unlicensed-contractors-plague-new-jersey
> 
> ...


Your first link was about price gouging. Who said anything about price gouging? Talking about doing honest work for honest pay. The other two were about licensing, and then you talk about paying sales tax on plowing?? That's taxing a service. I'd already be paying earned income taxes, State taxes in my state as well as yours. Ya know what........F your State and it's policies. Dig yourself out.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I plan on sitting home and waiting for our next 2-3" snow fall. I'm already tired of the news media hype. 
I could only imagine the damage you would do plowing 18-24" on lots and driveways you've never plowed before


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Superior L & L;2101161 said:


> I plan on sitting home and waiting for our next 2-3" snow fall. I'm already tired of the news media hype.
> I could only imagine the damage you would do plowing 18-24" on lots and driveways you've never plowed before


Pffft, you could make THOUSANDS!!!

(Just make sure it's all cash so there's no paper trail and then post it on the internet)


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;2101169 said:


> Pffft, you could make THOUSANDS!!!
> 
> (Just make sure it's all cash so there's no paper trail and then post it on the internet)


Lol, let the whole world know the type of operation he's running.

My luck would be that we get a snow fall while I'm out there and not service our own clients who made commitments to us 4 mths ago..........and that why I'm staying home also. I'll let everyone else save the world


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not interested in going out there. Its almost the end of Jan and there first snow, lets let them make a little money.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

LapeerLandscape;2101189 said:


> I'm not interested in going out there. Its almost the end of Jan and there first snow, lets let them make a little money.


I'm with ya. Let them make the cheese. IF they push with the storm and have small routes it's not the end of the world. I keep six hour routes, push 8" 3 times and your done. Although I know it's easyer said than done because every sidewalk crew gets stuck on the roads just trying to get to accounts

Plus with all the hype you have 3-4 days to get everything done really


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Dogplow Dodge;2100772 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=161861
> 
> http://reason.com/blog/2012/11/15/unlicensed-contractors-plague-new-jersey
> 
> ...


You pay sales tax on snow removal in NJ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Superior L & L;2101196 said:


> I'm with ya. Let them make the cheese. IF they push with the storm and have small routes it's not the end of the world. I keep six hour routes, push 8" 3 times and your done. Although I know it's easyer said than done because every sidewalk crew gets stuck on the roads just trying to get to accounts
> 
> Plus with all the hype you have 3-4 days to get everything done really


I do feel for the sidewalk crews but thats about it. Is for the rest of the people around DC I dont care if they get plowed out or not.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

It's kind of nice watching a storm unfold from the sidelines. They'll be fine over there. 
I'd never drive farther than I could drive home and service my sites in a single shift. Besides we just pushed through a busy period, and we have snow coming tues. I know the first half of winter was light, but you still have to make good use of your down time. We're going to be busy going forward.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

JimMarshall;2101198 said:


> You pay sales tax on snow removal in NJ?


NJ is so different they could be their own country...


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Freshwater;2101202 said:


> We're going to be busy going forward.


I'll take 3 salts and a 2-4" push per week for the next 3 weeks. Then I'm ready for spring


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Superior L & L;2101210 said:


> I'll take 3 salts and a 2-4" push per week for the next 3 weeks. Then I'm ready for spring


Yessir!!! Though I could stand 6 weeks.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Harleyjeff;2101038 said:


> Your first link was about price gouging. Who said anything about price gouging? Talking about doing honest work for honest pay. The other two were about licensing, and then you talk about paying sales tax on plowing?? That's taxing a service. I'd already be paying earned income taxes, State taxes in my state as well as yours. Ya know what........F your State and it's policies. Dig yourself out.


I guess the ****** disease is spreading like wildfire here.

You guys act like a 6" to 24" snow storm (depending on where you are) is some sort of death sentence. Get a freaking grip. It's just snow. Go back to the weather channel and preach your gloom and doom predictions. You sound like some sort of politician that is fear mongering a snow storm.

When you're done, Please come back to reality, thanks.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

JimMarshall;2101198 said:


> You pay sales tax on snow removal in NJ?


Unfortunately, yes. THEY pay sales tax on it. Capital improvements on homes (except for "flooring"), Clothing, food, churches, Non profit organizations, are all exempt, otherwise, they pay tax on snow removal.

I don't make the rules here in the united republic of NJ. I just exist here.... hopefully for not much longer.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

We collect sales tax on snow services here in Ohio.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;2101252 said:


> I guess the ****** disease is spreading like wildfire here.
> 
> You guys act like a 6" to 24" snow storm (depending on where you are) is some sort of death sentence. Get a freaking grip. It's just snow. Go back to the weather channel and preach your gloom and doom predictions. You sound like some sort of politician that is fear mongering a snow storm.
> 
> When you're done, Please come back to reality, thanks.


Care to explain that "****** disease" comment? Who exactly acts like a 6"-26" storm is a death sentence? I don't recall ever making any statements like that. A 24" snow is still a lot of snow. We had a 20" event last year and were doing clean-up for three days, so ya, at the time we could have used more trucks. Your State is just F'd up. Sales tax on snow plowing. You guys are also the people paying 15K and over in property taxes on single family home.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Harleyjeff;2101266 said:


> Care to explain that "****** disease" comment? Who exactly acts like a 6"-26" storm is a death sentence? I don't recall ever making any statements like that. A 24" snow is still a lot of snow. We had a 20" event last year and were doing clean-up for three days, so ya, at the time we could have used more trucks. Your State is just F'd up. Sales tax on snow plowing. You guys are also the people paying 15K and over in property taxes on single family home.


Look,
F your state.... Dig yourself out....

I mean really ???? Overreacting ??? It is what it is. When I've had enough, I'll move... ThanksThumbs Up

Have a beer. Relax. Enjoy the night. Kiss the wife. Pat the dog on the head, or kiss the dog and pat the wife on the head.... Whatever floats your boat...

Its snow. The world takes EVERYTHING too fin seriously.

I m grabbing another beer. Cheers


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Man there's a lot of hostility going on in this thread, every state has different regs, tax laws, etc.... so WTF cares whizzing and moaning aboot it seems like a waste of energy.

HJ and DD, agree to disagree and let it go. No sense getting $h!tty with each other over something like this, save the fights for full trip vs trip edge, auto vs manual trans, direct lift vs chain, ATF vs Plow earl, Ford, GM, Mopar, Boss, DD, SnoWay, Snow Dog and tires discussions......Thumbs Up


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Anyone need help in DC? Call me 614-554-8937. I have a few trucks and pieces of equipment in town. I get paid after the storm is over. Call me to discuss


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;2101283 said:


> Look,
> F your state.... Dig yourself out....
> 
> I mean really ???? Overreacting ??? It is what it is. When I've had enough, I'll move... ThanksThumbs Up
> ...


You're right. I just poured myself my first (and apparently long overdue) drink. Have a good night and be safe.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BUFF;2101288 said:


> Man there's a lot of hostility going on in this thread, every state has different regs, tax laws, etc.... so WTF cares whizzing and moaning aboot it seems like a waste of energy.
> 
> HJ and DD, agree to disagree and let it go. No sense getting $h!tty with each other over something like this, save the fights for full trip vs trip edge, auto vs manual trans, direct lift vs chain, ATF vs Plow earl, Ford, GM, Mopar, Boss, DD, SnoWay, Snow Dog and tires discussions......Thumbs Up


Good advice. Guess that's what being stuck in the house for too long in the evenings and not having any snow to push will make you do.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Harleyjeff;2101266 said:


> Care to explain that "****** disease" comment? Who exactly acts like a 6"-26" storm is a death sentence? I don't recall ever making any statements like that. A 24" snow is still a lot of snow. We had a 20" event last year and were doing clean-up for three days, so ya, at the time we could have used more trucks. Your State is just F'd up. Sales tax on snow plowing. You guys are also the people paying 15K and over in property taxes on single family home.


ND and MN there is sales tax on services, so not sure why sales tax in NJ is such a big deal.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Every state and sometimes cities are a little different with taxes, licenses and permits so everyone should be aware of what they are getting into when going somewhere new to do work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow..... Hopefully today is a better day for all

Dogplow,fellow plowers best of wishes with the event.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

beanz27;2101364 said:


> ND and MN there is sales tax on services, so not sure why sales tax in NJ is such a big deal.


Services are taxable in PA as well, but snow removal is exempt.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

beanz27;2101364 said:


> ND and MN there is sales tax on services, so not sure why sales tax in NJ is such a big deal.


No sales tax on snowplowing in MN .
The following services are subject to sales tax in Minnesota

Admissions fees to exercise facilities and places of amusement
Building cleaning and maintenance
Delivery of aggregate material
Detective and security services
Fabrication labor
Granting membership to a sports or athletic facility
Installation labor
Laundry and cleaning services
Lawn, garden-care, tree and bush services
Massages (not medically authorized)
Motor vehicle towing, washing and rustproofing
Parking services
Pet grooming, boarding and care services
Photography and video production
Telecommunication services
Temporary lodging and related services
Utility services (electric, gas, fuel oil, coal, wood, water)

http://www.revenue.state.mn.us/businesses/Pages/Taxable_Services_in_Minnesota.aspx

:waving:
i've never collected sales tax.
& No sales tax on salt if you have already paid sales tax on it when you purchased it.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I had to laugh when our idiot gov declared a state of emergency on Wed. We just got dumped on with about two feet from Sunday night thru Tuesday morning and not a word from the civil authorities other than be safe if you have to leave the house


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

BUFF;2101288 said:


> Man there's a lot of hostility going on in this thread, every state has different regs, tax laws, etc.... so WTF cares whizzing and moaning aboot it seems like a waste of energy.
> 
> HJ and DD, agree to disagree and let it go. No sense getting $h!tty with each other over something like this, save the fights for full trip vs trip edge, auto vs manual trans, direct lift vs chain, ATF vs Plow earl, Ford, GM, Mopar, Boss, DD, SnoWay, Snow Dog and tires discussions......Thumbs Up


Who the h### would drive a manual transmission truck when plowing?!? :salute: What's another word for a dying breed?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Flyboy77;2101552 said:


> Who the h### would drive a manual transmission truck when plowing?!? :salute: What's another word for a dying breed?


There's a lot of guys on here that use, and love them. They're not for me, but whatever works for whoever uses it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Flyboy77;2101552 said:


> Who the h### would drive a manual transmission truck when plowing?!?


I do, in my 38yrs of driving I've never owned a vehicle with an auto till I bought '15 Super Duty and I didn't have a choice.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Question guys. When there is a traveling ban like New York has right now, does that apply to plow trucks like ours as well? Are there only municipal trucks allowed on the roads? If so, that could really make it hard on guys like us if you have to wait until after the storm to plow huge amounts like they're getting there.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Here in nw Ohio private contractors are exempt from those kind of restrictions. Specifically talking about the Toledo metro area. We love it when they impose "level 3" snow emergencies as most people tend to heed them and it cuts down on stop light time immensely.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Harleyjeff;2101781 said:


> Question guys. When there is a traveling ban like New York has right now, does that apply to plow trucks like ours as well? Are there only municipal trucks allowed on the roads? If so, that could really make it hard on guys like us if you have to wait until after the storm to plow huge amounts like they're getting there.


Always wondered that too. Never had a travel ban around here.

Maybe folks are smarter on the west side of Michigan?

Hope to never find oot, although good luck catching me.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Flyboy77;2101552 said:


> Who the h### would drive a manual transmission truck when plowing?!? :salute: What's another word for a dying breed?


I would rather have a Silverado Crew Cab with the 6 speed auto for landscaping and snow plowing.

Reality (not being able to afford one, and already owning a Jeep) I was forced to put a plow on my Jeep TJ with a 6 speed manual.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Harleyjeff;2101781 said:


> Question guys. When there is a traveling ban like New York has right now, does that apply to plow trucks like ours as well? Are there only municipal trucks allowed on the roads? If so, that could really make it hard on guys like us if you have to wait until after the storm to plow huge amounts like they're getting there.


I believe the ban exempts non essential vehicles on the roads. Private plowing contractors have been going about all day doing their clients here in Suffolk County on Long Island.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2101850 said:


> Always wondered that too. Never had a travel ban around here.
> 
> Maybe folks are smarter on the west side of Michigan?
> 
> Hope to never find oot, although good luck catching me.


Oot west Interstate's and some 2lane Hi-ways have barricades that are dropped across the road to close them. Other than that there's no travel bands, but I live is a less populated area and most people have enough sense to stay off the roads. Some ride snowmobiles on the roads to get around when it's really bad.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

There never was travel bans before about 2010 if I remember correct. Brought about of all the idiot employers and sheeppeople out there that would never say gee there is already 6" on the ground by noon and the forecast if for another 12" lets close/go home before the roads are not passable.

So after the LIE 495 became the worlds largest snowed in parking lot filled with abandoned cars one time to many. So many cars and 18 wheelers that plow trucks could not fit through the stranded vehicles to clear I495.

So the state finally got smart and shut down the roads to eliminate such a ridiculously high amount of stranded motorists and with no cars on I495 and the parkways the state plow trucks would be able to get those roads cleared much faster.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

32vld;2101897 said:


> There never was travel bans before about 2010 if I remember correct. Brought about of all the idiot employers and sheeppeople out there that would never say gee there is already 6" on the ground by noon and the forecast if for another 12" lets close/go home before the roads are not passable.
> 
> So after the LIE 495 became the worlds largest snowed in parking lot filled with abandoned cars one time to many. So many cars and 18 wheelers that plow trucks could not fit through the stranded vehicles to clear I495.
> 
> So the state finally got smart and shut down the roads to eliminate such a ridiculously high amount of stranded motorists and with no cars on I495 and the parkways the state plow trucks would be able to get those roads cleared much fastest.


Like I said........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2101896 said:


> Oot west Interstate's and some 2lane Hi-ways have barricades that are dropped across the road to close them. Other than that there's no travel bands, but I live is a less populated area and most people have enough sense to stay off the roads. Some ride snowmobiles on the roads to get around when it's really bad.


I've seen many of those barricades.

Last time people got stuck on the highways around here was '78.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2101900 said:


> Like I said........


Makes sense to me.Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2101902 said:


> I've seen many of those barricades.
> 
> Last time people got stuck on the highways around here was '78.


Everytime I have seen them I have been trying to go snowmobiling.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Harleyjeff;2101781 said:


> Question guys. When there is a traveling ban like New York has right now, does that apply to plow trucks like ours as well? Are there only municipal trucks allowed on the roads? If so, that could really make it hard on guys like us if you have to wait until after the storm to plow huge amounts like they're getting there.


It's my understanding that private snow contractors or anyone with access credentials isn't affected.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

we have had travel bans during major events twice in the last two years, all plow trucks public or private were allowed. 

First year they didnt say anything about the private sector, left us all guessing and calling the state police. last year they got smart and included us into the ok to travel list. 


Its SO much easier to get things done when you dont have to worry about clowns getting stuck in front of you, or waiting for 16 cars to pass while trying to clear an entrance!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Good enough reason to not live where millions of others do.

My county has less than a million (around 750,000), and I think that's aboot 740,000 too many.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2101944 said:


> Good enough reason to not live where millions of others do.
> 
> My county has less than a million (around 750,000), and I think that's aboot 740,000 too many.


Jesus. My county here in Pa has less than 60,000


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

We had travel bans in this area for decades. In fact when I was still working. I was issued a emergency pass by the sheriff department so I could go to work during those times. Lucky me. NOT!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2101944 said:


> Good enough reason to not live where millions of others do.
> 
> My county has less than a million (around 750,000), and I think that's aboot 740,000 too many.





JimMarshall;2101947 said:


> Jesus. My county here in Pa has less than 60,000


My county has aboot 300k and is aboot 2700sq miles in size, most of the people are in Fort Collins (55sq miles) has aboot 150K which I think includes some CSU students, the next big city Loveland (25sq miles) has aboot 70k in it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

beanz27;2101364 said:


> ND and MN there is sales tax on services, so not sure why sales tax in NJ is such a big deal.


No sales tax on snow services, irrigation install nor original landscape installs.


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

Travel bans in Buffalo, NY are all over the place. I've never had a problem but know of at least three guys running wheel loaders told they couldn't proceed. It happens to pickups more often. It depends on the town or maybe the individual cop I don't know. Why they don't stop all the sightseers is beyond me.

Last year when I asked the cop if I could go through he told me what road was open. Also what road to to avoid as they wouldn't let me pass.

FYI snowplowing is taxable in New York surprise surprise!


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

oarwhat;2102047 said:


> Travel bans in Buffalo, NY are all over the place. I've never had a problem but know of at least three guys running wheel loaders told they couldn't proceed. It happens to pickups more often. It depends on the town or maybe the individual cop I don't know. Why they don't stop all the sightseers is beyond me.
> 
> Last year when I asked the cop if I could go through he told me what road was open. Also what road to to avoid as they wouldn't let me pass.
> 
> FYI snowplowing is taxable in New York surprise surprise!


You guys just all need to start working for a communications company.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

And then you break down. Where will you go with 28" of snow on a Sunday to get a valve cartridge in a State 500 miles from home? Or worse yet, when you lose a transmission? Sounds like something I would not be keen to do. But, I don't rely on snow for income like some do. You do what you have to.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2101944 said:


> Good enough reason to not live where millions of others do.
> 
> My county has less than a million (around 750,000), and I think that's aboot 740,000 too many.


Who would you plow/make a living from if you lived in a place with no inhabitants?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Buswell Forest;2102167 said:


> Who would you plow/make a living from if you lived in a place with no inhabitants?


Consultant, agriculture, mfr specialty items, etc.........


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Reading about the places you guys live in and the idiotic rules you have to live by makes me love NH more than ever. Travel ban? The only travel ban is when you can't make forward progress. No income tax. No sales tax. Got a 6 yard loader? Get an easy pass for the fokker. Probably get a police escort in a bad storm.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

BUFF;2102171 said:


> Consultant, agriculture, mfr specialty items, etc.........


Mookes? Consult? What? How to make friends and be happy by insulting them?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

JimMarshall;2102153 said:


> You guys just all need to start working for a communications company.


or a power company. One of my friends is a foreman for the bare hand crew, they go around road closed barricades all the time . Then repair high power transmission lines without shutting off the power.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Buswell Forest;2102172 said:


> Reading about the places you guys live in and the idiotic rules you have to live by makes me love NH more than ever. Travel ban? The only travel ban is when you can't make forward progress. No income tax. No sales tax. Got a 6 yard loader? Get an easy pass for the fokker. Probably get a police escort in a bad storm.


Pretty sure NH had a travel ban Nemo?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

jrs.landscaping;2102193 said:


> Pretty sure NH had a travel ban Nemo?


Maybe did.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

jonniesmooth;2102191 said:


> or a power company. One of my friends is a foreman for the bare hand crew, they go around road closed barricades all the time . Then repair high power transmission lines without shutting off the power.


Yeah I have paperwork and credentials to bypass road closures and travel bans.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

JimMarshall;2101947 said:


> Jesus. My county here in Pa has less than 60,000


 Lol my hole stare only has 500,000.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

B-2 Lawncare;2102329 said:


> Lol my hole stare only has 500,000.


Most people on this forum wouldn't understand how to live there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I wonder that happen with that other character with his cell towers?

Guy couldn't even answer a couple of easy questions


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

B-2 Lawncare;2102329 said:


> Lol my hole stare only has 500,000.


Yeah, yeah......rub it in.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2102424 said:


> Yeah, yeah......rub it in.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2102427 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::waving:


Me and my antisocial self are working on a change.

Not soon enough, but you have to start somewhere.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

B-2 Lawncare;2102329 said:


> Lol my hole stare only has 500,000.


I really miss living there. 5 years in Albany co, only one as a student at UW. Worked at snowy range ski area in the winters making snow, running lifts, plowing the parking lot and being a tail guide on sled tours. Summer's were filled with working for a bricklayer and working on my buddies cow/calf operation. Now I'm stuck in flat land.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF;2102418 said:


> Most people on this forum wouldn't understand how to live there.


Whats really interesting is the population per square mile per state.

New Jersey 1218 people per square mile
Michigan 175
Colorado 52
Wyoming 6


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

A long with the lack of people there been a lack of snow this winter, I've only been out twice this month. With Obama cracking down on coal and the oil and gas industry in the craper I bet our state will be loosing even more.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2102447 said:


> Whats really interesting is the population per square mile per state.
> 
> New Jersey 1218 people per square mile
> Michigan 175
> ...


You take Denver oot and the pop density would be more appealing and intelligent too.....

My uncle runs aboot 700 cows on aboot 535 square miles, on that ground only 4 people live on it. I call that Utopia......Thumbs Up



B-2 Lawncare;2102456 said:


> A long with the lack of people there been a lack of snow this winter, I've only been out twice this month. With Obama cracking down on coal and the oil and gas industry in the craper I bet our state will be loosing even more.


Along the Co/Wy boarder has been getting decent snow after a slow start. There's still plenty of time to catch up during the hi snowfall months ahead.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2101436 said:


> No sales tax on snowplowing in MN .
> The following services are subject to sales tax in Minnesota
> 
> Admissions fees to exercise facilities and places of amusement
> ...


I guess I stand corrected, I assumed there was as I was charged sales tax on sanding before I did my own. I'll have to call him.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

BUFF;2102469 said:


> You take Denver oot and the pop density would be more appealing and intelligent too.....
> 
> My uncle runs aboot 700 cows on aboot 535 square miles, on that ground only 4 people live on it. I call that Utopia......Thumbs Up
> 
> Along the Co/Wy boarder has been getting decent snow after a slow start. There's still plenty of time to catch up during the hi snowfall months ahead.


We have a family farm in Torrington it was homestead by my great grandparents I've lived all over the state. I love living here because of the proximity to the mountains. That's my wife and one of our pack mules packing out elk camp.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

B-2 Lawncare;2102505 said:


> We have a family farm in Torrington it was homestead by my great grandparents I've lived all over the state. I love living here because of the proximity to the mountains. That's my wife and one of our pack mules packing out elk camp.


Buffalo is pretty country, I went through there in August on the way home from Billings. I've been in the Big Horns several times on the westside and like it.

Have family that homesteaded around Albin and Elk Mountain, wife's grandpa has a pretty good size place outside of Lander that he started up after Korean War. 
I'm heading to Lander to retire in 6.5yrs.Thumbs Up

Like the sign on the boarder says...... Forever West.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

BUFF;2102530 said:


> Buffalo is pretty country, I went through there in August on the way home from Billings. I've been in the Big Horns several times on the westside and like it.
> 
> Have family that homesteaded around Albin and Elk Mountain, wife's grandpa has a pretty good size place outside of Lander that he started up after Korean War.
> I'm heading to Lander to retire in 6.5yrs.Thumbs Up
> ...


Man if your ever in the area again we should meet up, would love to swap some war stories about plowing and mowing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

B-2 Lawncare;2102538 said:


> Man if your ever in the area again we should meet up, would love to swap some war stories about plowing and mowing.


Be careful what you wish for........:laughing:

I'm heading to Kalispell sometime over the summer, if I go through Buffalo I'll let you know.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

LapeerLandscape;2102447 said:


> Whats really interesting is the population per square mile per state.
> 
> New Jersey 1218 people per square mile
> Michigan 175
> ...


Hence the reason for all the Angst, anger, and distrust of others.

What's NYC ?? 42,000 per square mile ?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Dogplow Dodge;2102556 said:


> Hence the reason for all the Angst, anger, and distrust of others.
> 
> What's NYC ?? 42,000 per square mile ?


Actually
27,857.9


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

BUFF;2102551 said:


> Be careful what you wish for........:laughing:
> 
> I'm heading to Kalispell sometime over the summer, if I go through Buffalo I'll let you know.


Cool some times I feel like I am on an Island here. We have the typical BS of the guys who have know idea of what there doing. And would love to talk to a nother professional.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Not to say there aren't professionals in the area, there is a company called SSR in Sheridan that is definitely the big dog on the block. At least for snow mowing we cover both buffalo and Sheridan.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Buffalo and American for mowing is what I meant to say.


----------

